# BLACK FRIDAY - ANOVA 900w Wi-Fi/Bluetooth! Don't miss it!



## SittingElf (Nov 22, 2018)

*BLACK FRIDAY DEAL!!*
Anova 900W Wi-Fi/Bluetooth BELOW $100!! ($30 off normal sale price) I'm buying my second one for dual cooking sous vide today. I've been waiting for a price drop like this for six months! I also own a Wankle but haven't been impressed at all. Probably going into my next garage sale...

Don't miss this sale on one of the two best Sous Vide circulators made! 

https://amzn.to/2S8uqiT






https://amzn.to/2S8uqiT


----------

